# Audi A1 competition kit, A Different Take



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

With cars like the MINI firmly in their sites, Audi made a point of emphasizing owner customization from the outset when it began the design of its new micro-ringer A1. No surprise then when the seven custom versions of the A1 headlined Audi's presence at Worthersee this year - the one production version in the group the rally-inspired A1 competition kit. 

As you can see above, the kit includes red grey and black racing stripes like Audi rally towards the end of Ingolstadt's rallying era along with period correct vintage Audi Sport text logos.

The first thing that struck us when we saw the A1 competition kit at the Geneva Auto Show was whether Audi might plan further competition kits based on other Audi racing eras - four giant diagonal red rings down the side like the A4 BTCC, matte black sides like the R8R and R8C of 1999 or red strakes behind the front wheels and red/black stripes like the 2008 R10 TDI that won Le Mans and starred in Truth in 24 to name but a few. Seems we weren't the only ones who had the idea.










Our friend Hans Z has been playing with photoshop and has shown an earlier Audi rallying livery with the red, yellow black scheme of the old HBL era and we love the look. Nice job Hans. We hope Audi takes the cue and comes up with more versions of the competition kit.

See more at Audiblog.nl.

* Full Story *


----------



## l3lacksheepsquad (Nov 21, 2007)

sites = sights?


----------

